#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Learn Japanese and get recognized

## satishbs

Hi Folks

Learning a foreign language always has it's significance , but Japanese is special , as japan has a declining population but increase in human resource . Learning japanese will help both the students and experienced professionals with its numerous job opportunities . You can simply search the internet for the demand for bilingual professionals in the internet/job portals plus the visa processing is very simple and easy (unlike US visa processing) . The pay/CTC of employees are on par or above US markets. I am attaching few japanese ebooks that might be highly useful to learn the language.

In order to get certified, you must learn japanese and write the JLPT exams . from level 5 to level 1 . But getting a job in japan just needs 2 basic levels. So if you are interested , start learning the language. If you need some assistance , PM me. If you are living in chennai and want to learn japanese and need placement assistance , you can PM me anytime. 
Jap_grammar.pdfJapanese Slang.txtJapanese Textpart.dockanji1000.pdfkatakana.pdflearns2.pdfLen Walsh - Read Japanese Today.pdfLevel2KanjiList.pdfLevel3KanjiList.pdfLevel4Kanjilist.pdfLonely planet Japanese phrase book.pdfHiragana and Katakana Chart.pdfhiragana.pdfjap_vocab.pdfJapanese.Is.Possible.Lesson1to25.pdfJapanese English Dictionary.pdfJapaneseLesson.pdfB-Japanese Learning.pdfcalendar kanji.pdfElementary Japanese lessons1-20.pdfElementary Japanese lessons21-40.pdfElementary Japanese lessons41-60.pdfGunkan C japo-Ferres-2-Ejercicios hiragana.pdfRememberingTheKanji0001-2042.pdf





  Similar Threads: Learn Javascript in PHP Infosys develops software for the Japanese!! Regarding to learn.. JAVA or C# first...... An ebook on how to learn XML?

----------


## satishbs

adding more 

Japanese for Busy People - Kana Workbook [GJ].rar

Japanese for Busy People 1 [GJ].part2.rarJapanese for Busy People 1 [GJ].part1.rarJapanese for Busy People 1 [GJ].part3.rarJapanese for Busy People 1 [GJ].part4.rar

----------


## faadoo-divyanshu999.singh

Hello, Japenese is a very good language to learn. If you are planning to pursue studies or job in japan then you should be clear in basics of japanese language beforehand.

----------

